# after giving birth



## mike8801 (Jun 28, 2010)

how long after your dog giving birth is it safe to take her for a walk she seems so bored


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

How old are the puppies. She could go for short walks as soon as she has decided she doesnt have to be with the puppies. Most bitches would not be happy to leave them for a week or so.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't take her out and about anywhere other dogs have frequented, it is so easy for them to carry back an infection to the pups, and unfortunately parvo seems quite rife at the moment in some areas. Personally, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I wouldn't take her out and about anywhere other dogs have frequented, it is so easy for them to carry back an infection to the pups, and unfortunately parvo seems quite rife at the moment in some areas. Personally, I wouldn't risk it.


I didnt think of that. I dont live in an area with any disease and anyway wouldnt take a bitch with pups off my property. I was just thinking of whether the bitch would want to leave the pups.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I didnt think of that. I dont live in an area with any disease and anyway wouldnt take a bitch with pups off my property. I was just thinking of whether the bitch would want to leave the pups.


I know, I live in the middle of nowhere too, it's so easy getting used to being able to walk a bitch in season and not have to worry. Not bred any litters yet, but again, I'd be able to let mine out no problems in the fields and there are a couple of local footpaths that are rarely, rarely used. It's easy to forget about the perils of built up areas where lots of dogs are walked, and I know parvo can remain in the ground for up to three years (from memory) so best not risked I think, just in case, unless the op lives in a similar sort of location to both of us


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldnt take her out for walks at all yet, the puppies are too young and if she catches anything and brings it back and passes it onto her babies you could end up with very poorly puppies. I would wait until the puppies are on the on the go and she is leaving them for longer periods at a time, then take her into your garden which is safer. I wouldnt take the chance just in case ok.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

DEpends on how old the pups are! takes a while for then to build up any immunity, and thats without having to worry about the normal life threatening causes like parvo. Really needs to be keep in almost isolation
DT


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I never let a bitch go anywhere other dogs go during the whole 8 weeks after pups born (and to be honest alot of the time she is pregnant).

I guess i am lucky as we do live in the middle of nowhere with no public footpaths so can walk without the worry of meeting anyone but if i wasn't in this position i would not risk taking her out of the garden.

Just not worth the risk imo.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I too do not walk Maisie and have no intention of doing so whilst we have the pups at home. I have also kept our other bitch in. We are lucky to have a large garden and they romp around that pretty much all day rain or shine, so are doing well with muscle tone and weight control etc.


----------

